# Spanish experienced teacher. All levels.



## Geflow (May 24, 2012)

I am a Spanish native teacher available on weekends in the Brixton area. I have extensive experience with differents types of students and levels. I have worked with groups of childrens, beginners and face to face business classes.

Do not get bored anymore trying to learn a language!. Just contact with me now and discover how much funny it could be
.
15£ per hour or. 80£ per six hours.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 24, 2012)

what is the spanish for canned spiced meat?


----------



## Geflow (May 27, 2012)

Sorry. I assumed the ad was ok in this section.  

The moderator may delete or move it if considered neccesary


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 27, 2012)

Gerflow, you need to read the FAQs and rules here. You don't need to give permission to the moderators to do their job.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2012)

Posters are allowed to advertise local services in this particular forum. There is nothing wrong with Gerflow's post and regulars really should know better than to give such a hostile reception.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 27, 2012)

Geflow said:


> Sorry. I assumed the ad was ok in this section.
> 
> The moderator may delete or move it if considered neccesary





editor said:


> Posters are allowed to advertise local services in this particular forum. There is nothing wrong with Gerflow's post and regulars really should know better than to give such a hostile reception.


Actually, this was originally in the wrong forum but Fridge Magnet moved it to the correct one.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 27, 2012)

Geflow said:


> I am a Spanish native teacher available on weekends in the Brixton area. I have extensive experience with differents types of students and levels. I have worked with groups of childrens, beginners and face to face business classes.
> 
> Do not get bored anymore trying to learn a language!. Just contact with me now and discover how much funny it could be
> .
> 15£ per hour or. 80£ per six hours.


 
Has intentado en Gumtree.com? Mi ex- conseguio varios alumnos ahi...

("how much funny" debe ser "how much fun", funny no es un sustantivo y como adjectivo solo se usa por las cosas que te provocan risa...)


----------



## Geflow (May 28, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Has intentado en Gumtree.com? Mi ex- conseguio varios alumnos ahi...
> 
> ("how much funny" debe ser "how much fun", funny no es un sustantivo y como adjectivo solo se usa por las cosas que te provocan risa...)


 
ok. Gracias


----------

